# Oil grades for hotter climates



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

What is everyone running in 100-110+ heat? I live in Phoenix, it's time for an oil change and it will be getting hot very soon.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Stock oil 5W-30.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

You could easily go with SAE 40. Im in Indiana and use 20w50 (summer driven only, tho).


----------



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

Mobil 1 10W-30 with Motion Plus Antifriction Oil treatment.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

does anyone using oils that are not recommended worry about warranty issues??? Doesn't the owner's manual state 5W30 or 10W30???
Bill


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The guy's that did my engine work (402 stroker, forged internals) told me to run 20w50, and my warranty is now big-time over with!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I certainly understand that on built motors...just wonder why so many with "stock" motors run other than recommended...
thanks,
Bill


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I just run what they told me and keep oil in her and fresh and you should never have a problem, though I would like to put a oiltemp gage on her just to see how hot it gets.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

ls2weber said:


> I just run what they told me and keep oil in her and fresh and you should never have a problem, though I would like to put a oiltemp gage on her just to see how hot it gets.


:agree


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

My warranty bit the dust the day I drove it off the lot. :cheers 
I agree....on a stock engine...use what is recommended.
And yes, if your dealer is a putz, they could void a warranty.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok stock recommended it is.


----------

